# Ever see bad news that's actually good?



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't put anything on here about my health in a while because not much was happening - CEA numbers just rocking along - down to one tumor that was slowly shrinking etc. Last couple of months the CEA numbers have been slowly rising. Had a PET scan week before last and met with Oncologist last week who confirmed that the remaining tumor was starting to grow so apparently the cancer is becoming resistant to the chemo. Now that the chemo has run its course the doctor decided to look into other options and contacted a Radiation Oncologist to get his thoughts on zapping that sucker. I had asked the doctor on numerous occasions about doing this or surgery but he wanted to let the chemo run its course. Met with the radiation guy and he is pretty confident that he can kill that sucker with some "mega-doses" of radiation over a week and a half or two week period which means I will be cancer free. My Oncologist will switch to a different chemo to "clean things up" and we'll see where we go from there - hopefully to a maintenance program or monitoring. Looking forward to that as the treatment has really screwed up my "retirement". Hopefully, I'll be able to get back into the shop more. BTW - he was honest with me for the first time and told me that he never hoped for more than 2 years for me but "by the grace of God" we're sitting here at 3 years and still doing good. Thanks to all for the prayers and concerns for the last few years. Hope you'll keep it up a little longer. Take care.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to hear. Prayers sent up for your battle.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Keep the faith brother....Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope that the radiation does the trick and the follow up chemo will make you cancer free. As far as the oncologist finally being honest with you, I have found that oncologists paint a lot better picture than what is really there. They try to give people hope at the expense of the whole truth.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That sounds like good news! As always you and yours are in our prayers!! 

Robert


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> Keep the faith brother....Prayers sent.


X2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Tom...I was hoping you were posting that you were finally cancer free. At least you got a new route to go...and all of us will be laying out some heavy duty prayers that the Onco Doc is right and can zap that thing once and for all...

Prayers from the D family...and let us know if you need any help....jim


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

You are in our prayers.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update Tom. There is some good news in there! Prayers coming your way for success with the radiation and followup chemo. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I am glad to hear you are keeping your head up. Stay focused and keep the good thoughts going and you'll do great. Be careful with the chemo and get checked regularly after it is gone. I lost my momma at 47 years old almost a 2 years ago. Just stay positive and stay busy with friends that are positive!!!! Good luck, Bud!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I'm excited about it and ready to get started. BTW, if you don't see anything from me for a couple of weeks in the near future don't worry - wife and I are going on a two week cruise to Hawaii so it will have nothing to do with health (although loafing in the sun sipping Rum drinks can't hurt). This is the same radiation oncologist my wife used and I have a lot of confidence in him - should go real well.


----------

